# To disarm a nation



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If I was going to disarm a nation and the pepole just would not give up there guns I would
go for the ammo. And I would try and figure what gun that just about every gun owner had
and go for that ammo. 

Anyone know where I can pick up a few bricks of 22LR? 

there a lot of ARs, SKs and stuff but just think how many 22s there are


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wally world have them occasionally but other sporting good stores such as bass pro shop have them now on a semi regular basis. They still don't last on the shelves but they are available now.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

6811 said:


> Wally world have them occasionally but other sporting good stores such as bass pro shop have them now on a semi regular basis. They still don't last on the shelves but they are available now.


But at twice to three times the cost from a year ago!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You can find it online via ammoseek.com. Prices ate not always the best.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

The government wants to make money. They make money off of gun trade. Assault rifles will be banned eventually. Other weapons being inferior do not pose a greater threat and are lucrative. Taxes will be imposed because it is lucrative. Money money money.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok yes at twice the price,,,,,,,, That stops a lot pepole from buying and stocking a few bricks like they 
did when it was cheap. I can buy it now for 50-60 for a brick of 500 

do you get the point?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Many people still buy and they probably make more now. If they didn't the price would lower and production would raise. It speaks for itself. It is visibly controlled


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy's been buying 22lr regularly since the early 2000's. Shortages may have slowed us down a bit but such is life. Slow and steady wins this race...The question is; What is available that you should be buying today that will be hard to find tomorrow?


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The question is; What is available that you should be buying today that will be hard to find tomorrow?


Great point Slippy, but if we knew the answer to that question wouldn't we be making the next shortage come along quicker?...this is making my head hurt :upset:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

.22lr will not be coming back. As a man stopper it is generally ineffective. I have concentrated on low priced, larger calibers.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> .22lr will not be coming back. As a man stopper it is generally ineffective. I have concentrated on low priced, larger calibers.


I prefer the "one shot stop" also, csi-tech.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I prefer the "one shot stop" also, csi-tech.


Then why would you need 30 round mags


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Then why would you need 30 round mags


 Because criminals usually run in packs. Plus I can.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

When you spot Font This Color it usually means sarcasm

I still carry with a 20 rounder,30's are a reload as needed


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I guess I'm OK then. 32-20, 45-70, 30-30, 45 Colt are just a few of mine. 44 Russian if I can't find 44 Special or 44 magnum.
:armata_PDT_25:


----------

